# Recoverfab Data Recovery saved my photos !!



## anneh (Aug 11, 2012)

I just want share my experience with anyone out there who has ever experienced the lost of precious photos from a memory device as I am OVER THE MOON RIGHT NOW. I recently went to Fiji for a wedding, it was the most amazing place.. I went snap-crazy and took a baziillion (or 1000+ photos to be more exact) photos of everything we saw like I always do. Then on the wedding day...all of a sudden my camera said "memory full" when I tried to take a photo, camera froze, then I couldn't even view all the other photos I previously took... 
I went into panic mode. I had not backed up my photos at all being on holiday - traveling lite and not bringing any form of backup device with me.. For the rest of my holiday I was totally in a state of despair. There were professional wedding photographers there and they all had a look at my SD card for me, even trying the SD card in their cameras and their laptops, but all they could tell me was "Get a better SD card next time!" as none of the devices even recognized the SD card as a readable source... 
There were no physical damage to the card and I had not damaged it in any way. I have used the card for a few years but its never had any problems.. 

After getting back from the holiday I went to all sorts of places to try and save my photos. Camera stores, photographers, hard ware store people..I tried all the photo recovery softwares there is and read every piece of advice I can find on the internet. But none worked.. the softwares would only work if the card was actually recognized as a drive. Not mine... and pretty much everyone told me if its not readable, there's no way of recovering it...full stop.

Then I  found a guy who raved about this German company called Recoverfab - who supposedly can retrieve photos from memory devices even if the card is damaged or unreadable by normal means. I emailed the guy telling him my story - he emailed me back and told me yes they can save my photos even tho its not recognized by the computer - because they have a special technique involving extracting the microchip from the printed circuit board and directly accessing the raw data with a programmable chip reader. I posted my SD card away to Germany...finally Last night he emailed me to say they have received my SD card. Then one day later, I got another email - he rescued 1040 photos and 8 videos out of my SD card which everyone deemed was as good as dead. I am speechless. He sent me a preview of my photos - I started screaming in joy. He really did it!!!!!!!! All my lost memories are saved. They are AMAZING!!! I cannot recommend them more. This is the best money I've ever spent. Here's the site if anyone has the same problem and everyone else shuts you down, don't throw away your memory card & your memories, send it to these guys they will help you!!!!!


----------

